# 1949 B6..truss rod fender vs springer fender difference



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 12, 2017)

I have a 49 B6 I am putting together.  I am considering ditching the springer for the truss rod fork, are the fenders different? if so where? my front fender is bare metal, so I can modify it if I have to. pictures would be great.

here it is before I got the train light fender


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 12, 2017)

The indentations for the fork on a springer are rounded and blade fork are flat.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 12, 2017)

Hole for mounting in different spot... you will need to remove the springer tombstone reinforcement tab too... id say sell the springer fender and find a truss fender... they ain't rare 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsouth (Sep 13, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> The indentations for the fork on a springer are rounded and blade fork are flat.View attachment 675444 View attachment 675445



1949 models do not use the Ashtabula style fork. They have a tubular fork, so, the indentations are round.

 ki


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 13, 2017)

deepsouth said:


> 1949 models do not use the Ashtabula style fork. They have a tubular fork, so, the indentations are round.View attachment 675461 ki




Proper b6 fender and fork


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 13, 2017)

The black bike has the wrong fender in general 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StoneWoods (Sep 13, 2017)

My 46 b-507 has a springer and it's one long indentation. I think it's the prewar style.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 13, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> The black bike has the wrong fender in general




I replaced the fenders in the photo with the proper fenders front and rear.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 13, 2017)

is the fender on my black bike in the photo above for a blade fork with truss rods? this is just something I had so I put it on.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 14, 2017)

I was looking to buy this fork but now it is sold, you will see 10 Pre War forks for every one post war.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 15, 2017)

StoneWoods said:


> My 46 b-507 has a springer and it's one long indentation. I think it's the prewar style.



That is likely a 41 part leftover. ?


----------



## deepsouth (Sep 15, 2017)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I was looking to buy this fork but now it is sold, you will see 10 Pre War forks for every one post war.
> 
> View attachment 675903



If you buy a fork try to find one  that includes the  truss rods. They are  3/8" and not easy to find. Fortunately,  I was  able to  clean mine up. A bunch of 1/2" out there, very few 3/8".


----------



## StoneWoods (Sep 15, 2017)

Thonyv1974_ said:


> That is likely a 41 part leftover. ?



Yea. I think so. It has lobdell rims and a shorty fender so it's a mid 46 bike.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 15, 2017)

StoneWoods said:


> Yea. I think so. It has lobdell rims and a shorty fender so it's a mid 46 bike.



My wife's 46 has 41 sprocket and likely other prewar pieces. ..


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 15, 2017)

I have this one for sale if it helps out??


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 15, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> View attachment 676477 I have this one for sale if it helps out??




isn't that style of truss rods pre-war? just for curiosity, how much do you want for it?


----------



## deepsouth (Sep 15, 2017)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> isn't that style of truss rods pre-war? just for curiosity, how much do you want for it?



This the postwar  style


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 15, 2017)

Mine is prewar style Im sorry. I didn't see the truss rod difference. I apologize. 130$ shipped is what I have it listed for! I'll keep my eyes peeled for a post war style


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 1, 2018)

found my fork for 60 bucks!! I also got a fender for the fork, but I will be grafting the front half of my train light fender with the rear of a plain fender.... seems like post war truss rod train light fenders are rare and expensive.... anyone have one for sale?


----------

